
Jordan Peterson and the transgender wars - mpweiher
https://life.spectator.co.uk/2017/09/jordan-peterson-and-the-transgender-wars/
======
norswap
I'm somewhat fascinated by Peterson, but also somewhat wary. Many of what he
says is well reasoned, often backed by research, and not an affront to common
sense. This is not what you would expect when you look at the people who
sometimes cheer him up online.

At the same time, after watching a few of his videos (mostly excerpts reposted
by fans), I think he might be more conservative than I initially realized.

What really bothers me, though, is that he isn't vocal enough in condemning
conservative abuses. As a result, his followers sure believes what he says
(which is fairly reasonable), but then a good deal besides, which isn't. It's
really hard to bite the hand that feeds/supports you.

But social justice debates aside, Peterson has some really interesting ideas
on stuff, that are worth listening to if only to hear a well-informed opinion
for once, whether you end up agreeing or disagreeing with him.

------
ZeroGravitas
The weird tonal shift from "look at my science credentials" at the start of
this article to Jungian Christian cultiness by the end was like something from
a Chuck Palahniuk novel.

------
Upvoter33
If you find Peterson interesting, it's worth listening to his two interviews
with Sam Harris on Harris's podcast. The first is so hilarious (in a bad way,
albeit) that it'll make you want to punch your own face - esp. the part where
Peterson won't admit something is "true" if it leads to the extinction of the
human race.

~~~
metaphorm
it was a bad interview and Peterson's cantankerousness got the better of him
during that segment. The second interview is more worthwhile, and the two of
them have an interesting discussion about what sorts of concepts they
respectively like to address with the notion of "truth". Peterson is not anti-
evidence or anti-rationalist at all, but he does more broadly include
psychological and archetypal patterns as truths.

